# New Hampshire Society Show



## Heather (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi guys! 
Whew, 2 days done, 2 to go. 

I have no time to post good photos but here is a link to our video tour. 

http://www.visualtour.com/shownp.asp?sk=13&t=1379568

I am happy to report that after the change of the display committee two years ago, I'm finally learning! With a lot of help, we met one of my main goals which was to finally win at least a ribbon. Well, we won the show trophy for Best use of Show Theme, and two blue ribbons (I think one for theme and one for best overall, but we did not win the AOS trophy for best overall.)

Anyway, I'm pooped but wanted to check in! 

(oh, and Eric, Glen gave me one of the besseaes from the river for helping him out.  (Actually, I paid a dollar for it cause I felt guilty that he wouldn't let me pay for it.)


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 9, 2008)

Congratulations Heather, and, I am envious for that besseae!! Jean


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 9, 2008)

Heather said:


> Hi guys! ..........
> (oh, and Eric, Glen gave me one of the besseaes from the river for helping him out.  (Actually, I paid a dollar for it cause I felt guilty that he wouldn't let me pay for it.)



Ouch! salt in the wound!

Congrats on the show!


----------



## practicallyostensible (Feb 9, 2008)

Congratulations Heather!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice show, Heather. Congratulations!


----------



## Heather (Feb 9, 2008)

I need to add that one of the really nice things about doing this sort of show is working with a Slipper vendor to help with sales. Or any vendor - it is a GREAT way to learn orchids you might not know much about! Not only regarding what I will say below, but also, it really made me much more confident giving my first ever Power Point Presentation today to the public; which was also my first ever Slipper presentation. Having had a few hours to listen to him give out information and fine tune what I should be saying was invaluable! To have a lot of it echo what I was planning to say anyway was very vindicating. I know what *I* do and what I have been successful with, and that is useful, but everyone has different collections and conditions. I learned a huge amount today! 

Glen has also been EXTREMELY amenable to my handing out our forum's business cards to people who are new to growing slippers, or really interested in them. Look for a few new members and welcome them if you have the time please!

It's really a win, win situation I think. Plus, Glen's just a doll to work with.


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 9, 2008)

Very impressive Heather!!!

Ramon


----------



## cwt (Feb 9, 2008)

Congrats Heather, I'll keep you in mind as a possible speaker in future!


----------



## ohio-guy (Feb 10, 2008)

The show looks great, and what a bonus to work with a great grower like Glen for a little while. 
Is your display one of the numbered ones in the photo presentation? If so, which one?
Have fun at your presentation today, I am sure it will be great!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm glad to hear [read?] that your presentation went well and I'm truly sorry I couldn't make it up there. Hopefully this Spring will provide more opportunities for our community to meet.  P.S. You have business cards?!


----------



## Heather (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks guys. 

We are display number 1 in the video - front and center! We also found out this afternoon that we won the Orchid Digest Award for Best non-vendor exhibit. So, we took two show trophies! 

I'll try to get more photos up tonight. 

and yes, Eric, we have business cards. If anyone wants some to spread the word at local shows, please let me know!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2008)

Me some too!!


----------



## Heather (Feb 11, 2008)

Eric, I'm not sure what language that is.... pm me your addy please.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow, judging group can make one snooty! I can't believe you've lost my addy after all we've been thru. :sob: OK!


----------



## Candace (Feb 11, 2008)

Many congrats, Heather!


----------



## Greenpaph (Feb 11, 2008)

Your the woman, Heather!

Congrats!


----------



## Heather (Feb 11, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Wow, judging group can make one snooty! I can't believe you've lost my addy after all we've been thru. :sob: OK!



All we've been through? And what might that be? 


I have your address somewhere, I just didn't have the time and energy to look for it at 2 or 5 or whatever the heck time I was posting that message this morning!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 11, 2008)

That's great, Heather. What an honor!


----------



## Heather (Feb 12, 2008)

STILL haven't had time to get photos up - hopefully tonight! Sorry!


----------



## Heather (Mar 8, 2008)

Hey guys, just wanted to report - I saw the hit count today for our virtual tour and second to our NHOS website, the Slippertalk link posted above had the next most counts!!! AWESOME!! 

This is good for us and for my society so keep 'em coming!

(and again, if anyone wants cards sent to them....please let me know!) 
I haven't heard much from most of the vendors out there...oke:


----------



## NYEric (Mar 10, 2008)

I sent one in with my order to Chuck Acker and I'll take some to Woodstream and Orchidview. Thanx for reminding me.


----------



## Park Bear (Mar 10, 2008)

thanks for the video!


----------

